# 1999 or 2000 rexhall aerbus 35 foot water heater



## rex1212 (Mar 26, 2009)

Is there a way to check if the water heater on my aerbus is a dual power (gas electric) or just propane.  It is a DSI unit, and it has a orange wire (I suspect it is the igniter) towards the bottom.  The only other wire I can see is the ground wire mounted on the left side of the heater.  I looked in my breaker box, and there are both a 20 amp 110 volt breaker for the water heater as well as a 12 volt fuse (also 20 amps)
I have looked in the owner's manual that I got when I bought the rig last year, but it mentions both types, I have quite a lot of some sort of white build up on the bottom of the heat cavity, and it is covering up the model numbers.
Anyone able to deduce this ?

Thanks so much.

Full timers, Chevy Malibu toad


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 26, 2009)

Re: 1999 or 2000 rexhall aerbus 35 foot water heater

Hello and welcome,

Is your heater a Surburban or Atwood?  If it is a Surburban, in the lower left corner you will have an ON /OFF toggle switch.  That is your elec. switch, if so equipped.  

If you have and Atwood, not that easy since they dont have a switch on the outside...Let us know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Re: 1999 or 2000 rexhall aerbus 35 foot water heater

I agree with GTS ,, u should have either a switch on the outside ,, or one on the main panel inside the rv ,,, but as GTS said ,,, it depends on the model of WH u have ,,, as GTS said if u can tell us the model we can help u out more ,,, and maybe even find u some material on u'r w/H
welcome to the forums  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Paul235 (Apr 4, 2009)

RE: 1999 or 2000 rexhall aerbus 35 foot water heater



I also have a 99Rexhall 35 (DSL). As far as I know electric/gas was not an option for Rexhalls in 99. The orange wire you see is the connector for the igniter and the white stuff at the bottom of the heater is most likely corrosion from the sacrificial anode.  Its the hex head shaped plug near the bottom. You really need to remove this on an annual basis and clean or replace. It will keep your heater from corroding and help stop the water from breeding bugs if not flushed out regularly. Most that I have checked have nothing left but a thin center wire. It can be replaced by any generic anode in the same 3/4" pipe thread size. You can find them in most olaces that sell home water heaters. Just cut them to the same length of the old wire with a hack saw. Just don't make it too long to prevent any damage to back of the heater. They are sometimes tough to move, but will move with a 1 1/8 socket and a big breaker bar. Flush it out well before putting the new one in and it should give good service. 



Good Luck!


----------

